# An idea for a puzzle



## zevgl (Jun 25, 2013)

Description:
This puzzle would utilize 27 3x3x3 cubes though could be adapted for 4x4x4 and above. 
It would have one puzzle functioning as the 'core' of the puzzle. All remaining puzzles would function as 'cubies' and be attached to their respective pieces in the 'core'.
Scrambling: 
To scramble one would take each outer 3x3x3 and use those as 'cubies' to scramble the center. Then each 'cubie' is scrambled.

My reason for posting this is that I would love to see one built and secondly that it would help others enjoy 3x3x3 cubes once they've lost their initial luster.
Please post all questions/comments below and I'll try to respond where it would be constructive. And please be nice to each other.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

So basically a 9x9x9?


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So basically a 9x9x9?



A really, really, massive 9x9..


----------



## qqwref (Jun 25, 2013)

Wait, do you just mean a gigantic 3x3x3 made out of 27 normal 3x3x3 puzzles? You could make something like that out of a stack of cubes, although you'd have to be careful that all the "turns" you do are legal. Or if you want it to turn properly you could cut up the cubes, but that would be pretty costly.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think he means a 3x3 where each cubie is a 3x3. so sort of like a 9x9. I already have an idea for how to make it work, but it would just be like solving the same thing over and over really slowly. Just attach 3x3's to a foot cube in a way that retains the functionality of every puzzle.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 25, 2013)

I know it's way off, but the first thing that came to mind was this: 




Although the solving would be more like any siamese cube, and as cannon4747 says, would be like solving the same thing over and over again, slowly. I have five 2x2's that are connected, and it takes forever nor is it funny, partly because it's made out of East Sheen minis though. But it looks cool, and I bet this would to, so I'm all for it anyway, just wouldn't want to solve it


----------



## zevgl (Jun 25, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> I think he means a 3x3 where each cubie is a 3x3. so sort of like a 9x9. I already have an idea for how to make it work, but it would just be like solving the same thing over and over really slowly. Just attach 3x3's to a foot cube in a way that retains the functionality of every puzzle.



Yeah pretty much.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 25, 2013)

You should post this on the twistypuzzles.com forum.


----------



## EMI (Jun 25, 2013)

zevgl said:


> Yeah pretty much.



I don't know how that would work. You could glue a lot of 3x3 together in a way that it still turns like one giant 3x3. But how could the small 3x3 still be functional? 
What I can imagine is removing one corner cubie from eight 3x3 and glueing them to one inner 3x3. But even that would cause problems as the slice layers of the middle 3x3 would misalign.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 30, 2013)

you could build it on a larger cube such as the foot cube to give plenty of room in between cubies for each separate puzzle to turn.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 1, 2013)

Or make them detachable, like I thought.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> You should post this on the twistypuzzles.com forum.



will every thread in this subforum get this reply?


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 2, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Or make them detachable, like I thought.



well naturally. all pieces of a regular 3x3 are detachable technically, but it doesn't count as a solve unless you solve it while assembled. Even non-cubers know that. Every time I demonstrate the mechanism or whatever and take out a piece they always exclaim "cheater!"


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 3, 2013)

I mean such that the "core" 3x3 has special pieces which the other 3x3s can clip into (the other 3x3s also have special pieces, one per cube, which fit into those on the "core" 3x3). You could also make it so that only one of the other 3x3s will fit into a clip on the "core" 3x3; this way you can't muddle them up.


----------

